# Creepy



## Chiller (Dec 6, 2005)

While down in Memphis for a few days off, my buddies and I went on a few cemetery crawls.  We came across this abanonded crypt type building.  The door was open, so...I had to go in.  I noticed at one time, it housed something.  Im not sure if this was a temporary storage place, as I did find places where there were once plaques on the wall.   But there are no coffins, and the place is pretty run down, and had signs of vandlism. I found some maps on the floor of the burial grounds, but did not grab a shot of them, so Im kickin myself now. 

Taken from the road as we walked up the small hill to the crypt







We found this door had been smashed in.  






A view of the inside.  I wanted to move a little closer but there was a large sheet of wood in the middle of the floor covering a hole, and it did not look too safe.






This was the main entrance.  Above the door was a window, with a piece of wood nailed to it, and a wire hanging down, which was kinda wierd.  Not sure how it got up there.


----------



## anicole (Dec 6, 2005)

Chiller, these shots are just beautiful. I don't get creepy at all.

I can't believe you don't recognize the place ... it's April Raven's summer home!! :mrgreen: The shot with the 10 coffin holes ... she's airing them out so they don't get all musty and dank too early.

Btw ... down in Memphis and you didn't give me a holler?  Well ... guess I know where I rate with you.  Heck, you were just three hours from me.  I'd have bought you dinner.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 6, 2005)

excellent as always my friend! :thumbup: 

i'd love to know why it's been abandoned. is the rest of the cemetary run-down as well? do you remember the name of the cemetary?


----------



## Chiller (Dec 6, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Chiller, these shots are just beautiful. I don't get creepy at all.
> 
> I can't believe you don't recognize the place ... it's April Raven's summer home!! :mrgreen: The shot with the 10 coffin holes ... she's airing them out so they don't get all musty and dank too early.
> 
> Btw ... down in Memphis and you didn't give me a holler?  Well ... guess I know where I rate with you.  Heck, you were just three hours from me.  I'd have bought you dinner.



I asked the guy in the long cloak if he knew of April..but he just pointed away..
  Y'alll were three hours away??? Holy moly... Next time....k?  I will buzz y'all


----------



## Chiller (Dec 6, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> excellent as always my friend! :thumbup:
> 
> i'd love to know why it's been abandoned. is the rest of the cemetary run-down as well? do you remember the name of the cemetary?



  Thanks Jon.  I visited 4 cemeteries.  This one was at Forest Hill Midtown, on Elvis Presley Blvd.  The cemetery is getting run down a bit.  I was surprised at the area, since the Kings house is just up the road.  I heard at one time Elvis was buried at this cemetery and somebody tried to steal him. 

  I also visited Elmwood that had a bird infestation at the time.  Now that was killer.  But I still could not catch the freekin crow.
  Zion cemetery was in really bad shape. I got the feelin it was for the really poor people of Memphis.  The graves were really unkept, and there were fallen trees that had smashed many of them.  In one part of the cemetery, somebody had dumped a load of tires over the graves. :thumbdown: 

  Memorial park was a newer cemetery.  They did not have much for upright stones, but had a really cool part called the Crystal cave.  I will post some of those shots later.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 6, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Chiller, these shots are just beautiful. I don't get creepy at all.
> 
> I can't believe you don't recognize the place ... it's April Raven's summer home!! :mrgreen: The shot with the 10 coffin holes ... she's airing them out so they don't get all musty and dank too early.
> 
> Btw ... down in Memphis and you didn't give me a holler?  Well ... guess I know where I rate with you.  Heck, you were just three hours from me.  I'd have bought you dinner.




she is right, chiller, you werent far from us at all... you should have hollered... we would have came to meet you.....she woulda cooked...i could have brought entertainment...

oh, wait.    i get it..... thats what skeert ya!!  and thanks nicole, this does look like my summer home.... btw, can you help me clean the windows and sweep some???

these are just cool as can be... love this.. dont know if i would have had the nerve to go in....you and your buddies must have nerves of steel... 'eh?

great shots...and the title of it just fits you....
( and me for that matter...!! )  that first shot on the hill...? looks like a scary movie to me...  love these... really do... ( oh, nicole, the bottom crypt on the left is yours, i know how heights bother you, saved you a low one!! what are pallie's for????   :mrgreen: )


----------



## anicole (Dec 6, 2005)

Pay attention, JonMikal ... it's not REALLY a cemetary ... of the public type.  Just ask Ravie Babie ... she has even been known to rent rooms out on occasion.

Chiller, honestly ... THREE hours!  We could have had a TPF Southern Comfort gig going ... though I don't have a camera ... but Ravie does.  Anyway, YOU BETTER CALL NEXT TIME!

Aprilraven, dearest pallie, I don't even clean my OWN house, but I'll be glad to send the boys over to help.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 6, 2005)

would you cut with the ravie babie????  thinking i might have to close your "pew" in the crypt for keeps there, nikki babie....:greendev: 

and yes, we need a southern comfort tpf....chase is in dallas..and we have tons of tpf'ers in texas....if chiller can fly down, then so can others....

hey chiller, you up for it?? i bet dallas has creepy places...so does arkansas, but , that means you will run into "our" family......
 layball:      :twisted:


----------



## Ramiro Orensanz (Dec 6, 2005)

you could easily make a really spooky movie with that place..... LOVE THE SHOTS!!!!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 6, 2005)

Great series Chiller! I love that first shot :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 6, 2005)

These photos really "LIVE" with the conversation that is going on between aprilraven and anicole now! :mrgreen: Their "describing" the place really adds to otherwise ALSO very good photos, but ... you must keep that conversation, Chiller!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 6, 2005)

hey lafoto, i am taking that as a compliment..(i think) .....so would you be up for a meet up in the south??  me and anicole in person would so rock your world... or scare you smooth to death..( 'scuse the pun...!!)  

you got nerve pills, right????
if not, pallie ( aka nicole) does...she is like traveling with lets make a deal...anything you want is in her purse...mints, gum, small ammo.. clippers..not for your nails....for your lawn... and an odd assorment of bonjovi memoribilia....not to mention ... unmentionables...oops...wasnt supposed to mention them, right???


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 6, 2005)

Any time, if it weren't for the funds... that are practically non-existent. Else I'd be over in a glimpse! You don't believe me? Ah well, well until I win the lottery (should I not play it first? :scratch: )

And sure. Do take it as a compliment, by any means! Yes!!!


----------



## anicole (Dec 6, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hey lafoto, i am taking that as a compliment..(i think) .....so would you be up for a meet up in the south?? me and anicole in person would so rock your world... or scare you smooth to death..( 'scuse the pun...!!)
> 
> you got nerve pills, right????
> if not, pallie ( aka nicole) does...she is like traveling with lets make a deal...anything you want is in her purse...mints, gum, small ammo.. clippers..not for your nails....for your lawn... and an odd assorment of bonjovi memoribilia....not to mention ... unmentionables...oops...wasnt supposed to mention them, right???


 
HEY RAVIE BABEE .... you may b*tch and moan about my bag, but who is the first person  you call when you need somethign?!  Who had cold packs for the vials you needed kept cool?  Who had the clippers for the newt?  Who, I ask you, had the cork for the gurgling geyser you concocted?
Just kidding.  But I do have various and sundry things ... your very basics for survival in case I get lost ...

As for the BonJovi stuff ... what I flashed Jon was not something that is removable, or I guess I should say THEY were not something I could have carried in a purse.

Can we do Austin or Houston instead of Dallas?  I know people there, right?  Plus, from what I've heard, the vamp scene there is killer ... er, awesome.

Then again, we could all meet up in Memphis at the crypt.  Ravie will have it cleaned and stocked.

WHO'S IN?!?!


----------



## terri (Dec 6, 2005)

Cool shots - I love that first one!  What a great moody image. 

and btw: "....cemtery crawls...." :thumbup: I love them! You have an open invite to head down further South - we have some awesome cemeteries. From Oakland here in Atlanta, to untold backwoods little graveyards, to the Confederate cemetery in Marietta (that's May-retta, okay - east of the Big Chicken - don't ask, just go with it). :lmao: We'd have a great time in some spooky places!

I should dig out my older stuff from my cemetery crawls; you'd probably get a kick out of them.


----------



## &Denekamp (Dec 6, 2005)

That first one is great! Lovely composition.
You don't see stuff like this around here where I live. 

Great series all togehter.


----------



## anicole (Dec 6, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> okay - east of the Big Chicken - don't ask, just go with it


 
Hey AprilRaven ... SHE SAID BIG CHICKEN!!!


----------



## Calliope (Dec 6, 2005)

Chiller, you are one brave individual.  I have a hard time looking at a cemetary from afar, much less exploring in one (just ask JonMikal).  I always have to wait in the car at cemetaries.

Awesome photos though...  creepy is right.  You definitely captured it well.


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 6, 2005)

great shots, really love the first one!  I'm with &denekamp, there isn't anything like this where I live, but that's what makes TPF so great!  nice photo of the door too, not sure it's one that I would have gone through...


----------



## terri (Dec 6, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Hey AprilRaven ... SHE SAID BIG CHICKEN!!!


 You should see it, too. :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Dec 6, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> You should see it, too. :mrgreen:


 
OH MY GOSH!!!  STOP IT!!!  Once again, I just spewed tea all over the computer!

Aprilraven accused me of having a chicken in my bag once ... but it was just a feather or two from Tripoli ... don't ask ...

Holy cow ... where did Ravie go?!?


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 6, 2005)

sorry, working here... someone has to make the money....

i got your big chicken.....pallie.

oh, look, a feather.... is it on holiday???  

 terri, whats the big chicken..?  
really... dont listen to nicole...she has been off her meds a while...


----------



## NMLeakway (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow Chiller, these are amazing.  Great work!  1 and 2 are my favorites.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your comments.  
 Terri..are you anywhere near Albany?  I have friends that live there, and have been told aboot some of the cemeteries there.  It would be cool to se them one day.
 April & Anicole....you guys crack me up.:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## terri (Dec 7, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for your comments.
> Terri..are you anywhere near Albany? I have friends that live there, and have been told aboot some of the cemeteries there. It would be cool to se them one day.
> April & Anicole....you guys crack me up.:lmao: :lmao:


 Albany is in deep southern Georgia, near the Florida state line. Atlanta is about a 4 hour drive from there, I'd guess. It's doable!!  We need a Georgia meetup. 

Maybe we could entice our fellow southern ladies over and have a shore nuff down-home good time! April, Anicole, are ya listening? 

The Big Chicken in Marietta..... :lmao: It's taken on cult status. Tain't nuthin' more than a ....well, a BIG chicken outside a chicken eatery. Why this is used as a point of direction around here ("Head up Hwy 41 and go 1 mile past the Big Chicken!" is beyond me.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 7, 2005)

Y'all are killin me with this "big chicken":scratch:   Whatsa the big chicken.
   Maybe we can get some of us canucks to come down to see y'all too.  Im in:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## photo gal (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm really diggin these Chilley!!!!!!  And I don't know nuttin' bout no BIG chicken!  ; 0


----------



## anicole (Dec 7, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Maybe we could entice our fellow southern ladies over and have a shore nuff down-home good time! April, Anicole, are ya listening?


 
terri, God love you for calling us (Ravie and me, that is) ladies ... it's a stretch, but 'preciate it anyway!   

You anywhere near Ft. Benning?!?!  I'd do a trip in a FLASH if you were.  I know the Ravester will be in as we are (obviously) joined at the hip.  Can ya'll imagine if all us suth'n babes got together?    Is there enough sweet tea to go around?!  Oh the fun.  It would have to be done in the winter as ya'll's (who is the fella with the apostrophe fetish?  Rob?  He'd have apoplexy over ya'll's, huh?) summers are as hideous as ours.

Ravester, think we can get through Atlanta this time without being strip searched and put in the tank for 24 hours?  That trip to Tampa ... the hair is just now growing back from where they had to ... well ... never mind ... 

Cannuck, sorry to hijack your thread ... again ...


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 7, 2005)

you had to mention the tampa trip, didnt ya?? sheeze girl...subtle...all the way..,:er: 
and heck yeah, i would go to hot-lanta in a heart beat...( are we talking flying??? **shivers**  can we drive????)  

maybe even get more people to show.... wouldnt we have a blast???

oh...sorry chiller, we did hijack... but it could be worse... its just a thread, we could just kidnap you in person...and put you under the cellar..!!!
thats how we lost anicole's last husband.....( sorry pallie for the bad memories...)  

but he sure put up some nice rose bushes...didnt you think so?


----------



## terri (Dec 7, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> terri, God love you for calling us (Ravie and me, that is) ladies ... it's a stretch, but 'preciate it anyway!
> 
> You anywhere near Ft. Benning?!?! I'd do a trip in a FLASH if you were. I know the Ravester will be in as we are (obviously) joined at the hip. Can ya'll imagine if all us suth'n babes got together?  Is there enough sweet tea to go around?! Oh the fun. It would have to be done in the winter as ya'll's (who is the fella with the apostrophe fetish? Rob? He'd have apoplexy over ya'll's, huh?) summers are as hideous as ours.
> 
> ...


 Don't sweat the "ladies" comment. It's just that Southern hospitality I'm extending to ya'll.  Poor Chiller....we've hijacked the thread... I have to think about Ft. Benning and where it is. I'm thinking Hotlanta may not be the same after one of our meetups!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 7, 2005)

.....so, k.  Hijack away, kidnap away, whatever y'all wish.  Im honoured it is on my thread.:lmao:


----------



## zedin (Dec 7, 2005)

I really like #2.  It looks almost B&W with the exception of the brick around the door and the small plant at its base.  Almost like a natural selective coloring.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 7, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> .....so, k.  Hijack away, kidnap away, whatever y'all wish.  Im honoured it is on my thread.:lmao:



awww..that is so sweet.... are you sure your not a tad bit southern??? 

k terri... its in your corner... let us know...give us time to plan, and figure out who can feed the dragons while we are away....!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Verbal (Dec 7, 2005)

That last shot is just awesome.


----------



## weeping widow (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks like a place I could really "get into"! Amazing shots - I'm thinking bad moon rising, candles, incense, and April Raven. What a shot that would be!!!:bigangel:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 2, 2006)

great shots Chiller, awesome scene, I bet you were freakin!  and Ladies!! cool about all the meet up chat, whats up with this meet in DC, LaFoto is comin to town??  Daisy needs to get her US visa soon, or we will miss out on something here!  

My friend is the Fire Chief of Memphis TN, so I will be down there some time this year for sure.. friends in NC too, and also a trip coming up in the spring to SC to see a new birds of prey center that has been built recently.

sooner or later all this chat will bring up a meet, can't wait!


----------



## M @ k o (Jan 2, 2006)

There's so much going on in here and lots to look at in the last past months, but , I missed these creepy images. I really dig the tone in these shot Chiller.


----------

